
Millennials more likely to use Google Apps than Office 365 - cuphalffull
http://blog.bettercloud.com/google-apps-vs-office-365/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=hackernews&utm_content=gapps_v_o365&utm_campaign=sharing_contest
======
jostmey
No surprise here. I've tried both of these online services, and Google Apps
way more usable than its Microsoft counterpart.

~~~
cuphalffull
Yeah, I think the argument really boils down to power vs. usability. Google
Apps may lack the powerful features the desktop Office provides (particularly
Excel and Outlook), but if you know how to use Google Apps, it can be really
powerful. Drive especially is really on a different level in terms of
collaboration / usability than OneDrive imo.

